# advice on blizzard



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

iv noticed lately that blizzard is loosing weight. he does get up everyday or so to bask and tries to eat. doesent do a very good job at it but he tries. am i worrying too much or should i continue to try feeding him or let him sleep? he has been hybernating the last month or so. at least i think he was could have fooled me lol.


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

What are you offering as far as food? If he is losing noticeable weight, something could be wrong.


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

i give eggs,turkey,roaches,crickets,mice. its not a lot of weight but he does looks a little thinner.


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there any one food that he is eating really well currently besides eggs?


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah bugs =/


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

I would offer him bugs daily than. Make sure to dust them with a quality calcium powder.


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah, he seems to be having trouble getting it down tho. i think it might be the tub hes in..hopefully

i just saw him eat some turkey =D


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

Why would the tub cause him trouble with eating? Describe your setup, size, temps, substrate, humidity, uvb bulb?


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

the bottom of the tub is curved upward. i fif have him in a 75 gallon temps were in the high 80s to 90s i dont have a temp gun so im not sure about the basking spot. the bulbs are 100w to 150w. humidity is 60 to 70.10.0 uvb tube the tank i have him in now is a 1o gallon because he was sleeping. about 4 inches of substrate.

did have him*


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 10, 2012)

what do you mean trouble getting it down? Is he having trouble swallowing? difficulty picking up the food?


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

diffuculty getting it down. he gets it in his mouth and cant seem to hold onto it. does fine with turkey tho


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 10, 2012)

thats sounds odd.. does he shake his head alot when hes trying to swallow (as if to try and move it to make it more comfortable or get it down easier)? or just spit it back out


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

he shakes his head like hes trying to rip it apart. but he eventually drops it like he cant get it down. i hope his jaw isnt weekened so that he cant keep it in his mouth. but that doesent seem like the case because he carries it around fora bit. this is really bugging me...


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes mine does that too.. Unfortunately his is from MBD but he even has issues with turkey.. He got better after antibiotics for an ear infection/ upper res infection. I would say boost his calcium to help him out. And also have him seen by a good herp vet, see if it might be some infection.


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

thats what i was afraid of. ill probably take him to the one in frankenmuth. its the best one around here.


----------



## frost (Jan 11, 2012)

hmm could it be that hes still in brumation/hybernation? still sleeps often during the day.


----------

